# Stolen Ducky



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

My ducky was stolen out of the back of my car this morning. She's a gray DownRiver ducky. Keep an eye out for her and contact me if you see her. Here are some pictures. You can PM me here on Mountain Buzz (Xena13). Thanks, friends.


----------



## MtnBuzzed (Aug 6, 2020)

Where was the boat stolen from?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Appears likely to be in the Denver area??


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

That's awful Kerry! I hope you get er back or have insurance. -D


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

That's super shitty..I'll keep an eye out. Were you taking out @ hecla sunday? I saw a similar ducky but that was before it was stolen.


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

MtnBuzzed said:


> Where was the boat stolen from?


From my driveway in Aurora, CO.


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

jeffro said:


> That's super shitty..I'll keep an eye out. Were you taking out @ hecla sunday? I saw a similar ducky but that was before it was stolen.


Yes, that was me. We stopped at Hecla, but continued on to Stone Bridge.


----------

